# Short sighted Pigeon?



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I went into one of the spare bedrooms to find this pretty pattern on the windows.

Can you see what it is yet (to paraphrase a well known Antipodean paedophile). >


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's either a ghost, or you need to clean your windows.

Knowing you, I suspect the latter!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Poor thing! Was there a corpse outside or did it survive? It would certainly have had a sore head! 

Fantastic photo. 

Do you know what kind it was?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ooops, just saw the title :O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JWW said:


> Poor thing! Was there a corpse outside or did it survive? It would certainly have had a sore head!
> 
> Fantastic photo.
> 
> Do you know what kind it was?


I'm assuming a Pigeon because we get plenty of them in the garden (thanks to the wife chucking scraps out for the birds). It was a bit too big to be much else as we get lots of Finches and Tits (ooerr Mrs).

We had a good check around and did not find a corpse, so it must have survived and eventually flown off. I will keep an eye out for one with a broken beak and 2 black eyes. :grin2:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

It's definitely a quick charcoal sketch by that didgeridoo man


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Apparently it knocked itself senseless and flew all the way from Gatesheed, landing in the Canal du Midi, where barryd reported seeing it in his "killer fish thread"


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Should have gone to ............wait for it......................SPEC SAVERS.>>>>


cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Should have gone to ............wait for it......................SPEC SAVERS.>>>>
> 
> cabby


If we had a 'silly old twit' icon cabby, I could have clicked on it for your post. >.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Go on you know you luv's me really. or I could be really hurt as I am a very sensitive soul.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

We've had chaffinches do the same. Ane June of this year one male chaffinch was determined to peck the other male he could see - except he was seeing his own reflection. MrsBob complained she didn't need birds pecking on the window at 4.30am


----------

